
An illustrated guide to all 2,339 deaths in ‘Game of Thrones’ - aaronbrethorst
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/entertainment/game-of-thrones/
======
TimTheTinker
George R. R. Martin doesn't strike me as a trustworthy author, so I've never
had any desire to get into the GoT books (or the show). If I'm going to get
emotionally involved in a story, it matters to me what the author will do with
my emotions through it.

I had a co-worker who was into GoT. He told me that Martin made a game out of
killing characters. Apparently when fans would tell him "I just love so-and-
so", he would go home and kill that character. I think he probably just has a
cynical view of peoples' connection to the story; perhaps he enjoys abusing
his power as the author.

~~~
NoPicklez
Well, you meet a staggering about of people throughout the series and I mean a
lot of people. Many of these people do and don't play key roles, but are
killed, but they play a key role in understanding the history of the story.
Yes there are key people that are killed, but there are still plenty of main
roles that still exist from throughout the entire series.

Realistically, do you want a trustworthy author? Where's the fun in trusting
and maintaining a connection with a particular main character only to have
them come out the other side unscathed, why not have your emotions tormented
with not knowing whether or not they will die. The deaths are also not
unexplained, they are met with reason.

If you like this genre of movies/TV shows, I'd highly recommend that you
atleast what a season.

~~~
TimTheTinker
> Realistically, do you want a trustworthy author?

Fictional storytelling is an exploration of truth given certain fictional
premises. That's what makes it so fascinating. The differences between genres
of fiction arise only out of varying the premises of stories. The
trustworthiness of the author shows in how faithful they are to tell the truth
to the best of their ability given the premises they've chosen for the story.

So, yes. It matters to me whether an author is being true to reality through
the story.

Gratuitous character deaths for the sake of "having a bit of fun" at the
expense of readers is a good example of authorial untrustworthiness. Martin's
motivation in doing so isn't always to be true to the characters, the setting,
the way the world works, the nature of reality, or a conflict. There are lots
of excellent and entertaining stories by truthful authors, so why waste time
with Martin?

> why not have your emotions tormented with not knowing whether or not they
> will die

If that's your intent, Martin would be right up your alley. For my part -- no
thanks. Truthful fantasy is so much more enjoyable to me -- Tolkien, Lewis,
George MacDonald, etc.

------
nojvek
Seems they don’t have season 8 yet. The last episode probably offsets entire
series in terms of death count.

